# MAC School in California



## bubbas454 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Guys,

A girl that I know has just done a 4 week course with MAC in California and I would really like to do the same only she has lost the contact details and I was wondering if anyone on here has any contact details or a web address I might be able to look at.

If no-one has details of a MAC school in California but has one for somewhere else I would apreciate the details.

Thanks in advance


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 11, 2007)

i see your from the UK... im pretty sure they do MAC classes at London for about £1000.. i dont know much else about it but its on every year apparently


----------



## bubbas454 (Dec 12, 2007)

No the course run here would be no good its just a 5 day course. 

The course my friend did was 4 weeks with a pro shoot at the end and was by the Head MAC trainer for California.

I cant seem to get any info anywhere its killing me lol


----------



## lainz (Dec 12, 2007)

Lu Ross Academy | Beauty School, Cosmetology, Esthetician, MAC Cosmetics, Make-up Artist, Ventura County, Southern California

is that what you're referring to?


----------



## bubbas454 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nah it turns out I misunderstood my friend as I contacted MAC who confirmed that they run no courses.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a Mac Artist that teaches a 4 week course here in Southern California.  She teaches one at Mount San Antonio College, and another at Rio Hondo College.  I was enrolled in November, but had to drop out because I had too much going on at the time.  I'm hoping to try again this year.


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is the link for the makeup artistry course for the Spring 2008 semester at Rio Hondo College in Whittier. It's a 6-week course taught by freelance mua Carilyn Simon. I recommend this class- it's quick, fun and very informative. http://www.riohondo.edu/ecd/CECD/sp08/Theatre_Arts.pdf


----------



## s33lo (Feb 1, 2008)

you wouldnt happen to have the link to the course at mt. san antonio .....


----------



## kyoto (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandaz_Diamondz* 

 
_Here is the link for the makeup artistry course for the Spring 2008 semester at Rio Hondo College in Whittier. It's a 6-week course taught by freelance mua Carilyn Simon. I recommend this class- it's quick, fun and very informative. http://www.riohondo.edu/ecd/CECD/sp08/Theatre_Arts.pdf_

 
This is the course that I was enrolled in.  I spoke with Carilyn several times and she's very nice and helpful.  I was in the middle of moving at the time, but will try again this year.  Glad to know someone already took the course and enjoyed it.


----------



## kyoto (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s33lo* 

 
_you wouldnt happen to have the link to the course at mt. san antonio ....._

 
Here is the link to Mt. Sac:
Mt. San Antonio College Community Education

It doesn't say much, which makes me wonder when it will be offered.  You'll definitely want to call them.


----------



## kyoto (Feb 1, 2008)

I forgot to mention that Nordstrom Brea Mac Counter is having a technique class this Saturday.  There will be two, one at 11:00 AM and another at 3:00 PM.  You pay $50.00, which of course goes toward the purchase of products.  They called me last night, but I'm not able to make it.  Just an FYI for anyone that is in the area and may be interested.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Feb 19, 2008)

i go to rio hondo and never had i heard of this until awhile ago when my friend asked me to help a girl get her kit together. i never knew that was going on at all, but i ended going to make up designory anyway which i loved btu this seems interesting.


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG I used to go to Rio and never knew that! But_ I might take some course, now  _


----------



## bubbas454 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies and Im sorry it has taken so long to thank you all. I did in the end find out the name of the school its Glammin in OC and looks good it would now be a case of getting the cash together and finding some where to stay so fingers crossed


----------



## jenavii (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm going to be taking the Make Up Artistry Program this Fall at Rio Hondo. The class actually starts in 2 weeks. Im excited and hope its worth it!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 26, 2008)

how much does it cost and do you know all the things you get to do and learn?


----------



## jenavii (Sep 3, 2008)

The class is $345 plus the cost of make up. I just bought the two MAC student kits, which cost about $640 UDS with tax for the both of them. Check out this link for more info on the class  http://www.riohondo.edu/ecd/cecd/fall08/Theatre.pdf

After you've enrolled then send you all the info you need to enroll in the MAC Pro STUDENT Program and a list of supplies you need.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_I'm going to be taking the Make Up Artistry Program this Fall at Rio Hondo. The class actually starts in 2 weeks. Im excited and hope its worth it!_

 
So how would u rank the course?


----------



## gespiritu (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm taking the course at Mt SAC in January, I am so excited! I would love to read other people's reviews of the classes!


----------



## Lambie (Jul 1, 2011)

The only real MAC school in Southern California is Lu Ross Academy in Ventura, CA. http://www.lurossacademy.com/make-up-artist/ . They use only MAC cosmetics and MAC brushes in their kits and are approved by MAC. I took it because I wanted to work freelance. We did 3 photoshoots in the course and I started my portfolio before I graduated. Sure I learned how to do a smoky eye, but all schools do that, what  I learned was how to actually work as a MUA. It's a real school that's approved by the government, the instructor, Holly rocks and the kit is amazing. I just wish they had more courses.


----------

